# Sigelei Zmax V5



## Rob Fisher (25/3/14)

Part of Vape mail today was the Segelei Zmax V5 Telescopic. I wanted another MOD to drive a Nautilus or Aerotank and I wanted one that would do both 18650 and 18350. In 18350 mode it looks really good.

The menu system is the real simple one button one. Setting to my favorite 8watts is a piece of cake and I put an Aerotank on it with VM Strawberry Juice... whoops with Strawberry one needs to power it down a little so down to 6,5watts.... much better!

A solid well built and good looking VV/VW Mod. 3 to 15 Watts. 3 to 6 Volts.

It has an additional menu item called Mobile Power that with an attachment will allow you to charge an external device like a cell phone... similar to the MVP.

It also has the option of using it in RMS or Mean. Still quite haven't worked out what this really means... Phil did tell me in a video but I have forgotten already.

It will take every atomiser I have from the T3S to the Nautilus... it's made from Stainless Steel... takes all three 18 series batteries. Has battery levels and Resistance checker.

Has a puff counter as well.

Weights of the device minus the atomiser.

146g with an 18650




125g with a 18350



Really happy with the device and will take it fishing tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (25/3/14)

Thanks Rob. Nice review!

Where did you buy it? Price?

This or the SVD?


----------



## Andre (25/3/14)

As long as you do not use it as bait.


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/3/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> Thanks Rob. Nice review!
> 
> Where did you buy it? Price?
> 
> This or the SVD?



I bought it from Gizmo... twisted his arm... got a couple of items as a package deal. I would take the Zmax and SID both way before the SVD... I really dislike the SVD because of it's temperamental menu and switching off issue.

The only reason I keep the SVD is because it was the first MOD I bought and it has a little sentimental value... but I hardly ever use it.


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/3/14)

Matthee said:


> As long as you do not use it as bait.



Only if I need to fish really deep tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (25/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I bought it from Gizmo... twisted his arm... got a couple of items as a package deal. I would take the Zmax and SID both way before the SVD... I really dislike the SVD because of it's temperamental menu and switching off issue.
> 
> The only reason I keep the SVD is because it was the first MOD I bought and it has a little sentimental value... but I hardly ever use it.



Mmmm... thanks. Makes sense. The menu was finicky. The Zmax is very pretty. I can't tell from the pictures, is it a brushed or polished finish?


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/3/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> Mmmm... thanks. Makes sense. The menu was finicky. The Zmax is very pretty. I can't tell from the pictures, is it a brushed or polished finish?



Funny you should ask that... you actually have to pick it up and have a very close look at it to tell... it's a little bit of both if that makes any sense at all? Lightly brushed. If you put it side to side with the SVD the Zmax looks way better build wise. You feel the Zmax will last forever and the SVD looks and feels tinnier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (25/3/14)

Top notch mod then! Cheers!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/3/14)

Glad you like it  the one button thing got on my nerves because I found myself switching it off quite often accidently  was actually my mod not gizzys rob hehe but I havent used it in months. Glad you enjoying it though it needed a good home 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

